# shakira - 3x



## srbiancaa (8 Juni 2006)

Edit by Muli! *1x FHM entfernt*


----------



## Driver (8 Juni 2006)

zwei schöne pics von ihr. danke dafür!


----------



## Steve85 (10 Juli 2006)

ja nice danke


----------



## loewe3 (19 Sep. 2006)

Danke für die schönen Bilder !


----------



## EEHU (26 Sep. 2006)

Och nöö!

Ich Liebe Shakira!

Ehrlich, ich empfinde tatsächlich etwas für sie. Unvorstellbar für alle anderen die das jetzt lesen, aber es ist wohl so


----------



## Flyleaf (27 Sep. 2006)

Ich find es sollte mehr Bilder von ihrem Po geben. Sie kann ihn doch so schön schütteln!!!

thx für die zwei tollen Bilder


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2010)

Shakira ist super sexy


----------

